# how to use vinum



## vanhalen (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello all
I'm a very newbie on freeBSD platform. I want to run logical volumes on a BSD8.0 that im about to install. I have 2 HDD's in this machine and I want to create a logical volume on the second disk and mount it on a standard partition on my first disk. For an instance lets say i want to mount a logical volume on my /var partition how should I proceed? I know this has to be done by vinum volume manager but unfortunalty all the guides that i have been reading doesnt make any sense. So if there s anyone who s good with vinum please help me out. Please be kind enough to mention the steps from the very begining since I'm really clueless. Thank you very much.

Regards
Vimuth


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 17, 2010)

You might look at gvinum(8) since most everything disk related is being gradually obsoleted by your friend and mine geom(8).

The man pages seem to have plenty of examples (even vinum(4)), so was there a specific problem you were having?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2010)

The things you wanted to do you don't need vinum. The standard mounting and partitioning can do that too.

(g)vinum is really only needed if you want to use RAID0, 1 or 5.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 17, 2010)

There's also [thread=17470]this thread[/thread].

I like the idea of dynamically resizeable filesystems without the overhead of ZFS, but I suppose in the distant future of Moore's Law I'll get over that.


----------

